# builders quotations



## Spotters (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi everyone

I bought some land near Caldas last year and have building permission and am ready to go. My architect passed all details to several builders asking for quotations to build the project. After 9 weeks we still have no replies. Does anyone know if this is normal and how long it might take? We want to move in in June 2011 and everyone I've asked says it takes a year, so I'm not panicking ... yet.

Look forward to any advice, comments, etc.

Spotters.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Spotters said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I bought some land near Caldas last year and have building permission and am ready to go. My architect passed all details to several builders asking for quotations to build the project. After 9 weeks we still have no replies. Does anyone know if this is normal and how long it might take? We want to move in in June 2011 and everyone I've asked says it takes a year, so I'm not panicking ... yet.
> 
> ...


Hi spotters

I have sent you a PM


----------



## Spotters (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Siobhan

I'm new to this forum and don't know quite how it works. Can you please tell me how to read the PM - sorry for being a bit slow on the tech front.

Spotters


----------



## Spotters (Apr 17, 2010)

I finally figured it out - reading the PM. 

Thanks for the message Siobhan. I'll wait a little longer, then I might contact you again.

Spotters.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Spotters said:


> Hi Siobhan
> 
> I'm new to this forum and don't know quite how it works. Can you please tell me how to read the PM - sorry for being a bit slow on the tech front.
> 
> Spotters


Hi Spotters and welcome. What you have to do is post four/five times for Private messaging to activate. In the mean time why not ask the Architect for contact details and chase up the companies for your quotes. I have read on a Forum that sometimes waiting for a reply by email is not always the fastest way. Nine weeks does seem a lit on the long side as time goes. Forgive me but i do not trust anybody it may be time to say to the architect what's going on. I am sure that all will be ok but just chase things up don't wait for anybody.

Good Luck 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Spotters (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks PeterFC. I'll contact the architect this week.

Spotters


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Spotters said:


> I finally figured it out - reading the PM.
> 
> Thanks for the message Siobhan. I'll wait a little longer, then I might contact you again.
> 
> Spotters.


You're welcome 

Siobhan


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

With the kind of winter we have had and with the spring we are having, it will take time for a good decent builder to give a quotation for your project. June 2011. You are awhere of the amount of rain we had the last 3/4 months, so the really good builders will have some work beyind to finish, before they can take new projects. If you are happy with your architect, you should ear what quots he will bring to you first, at the end of the day, he will be responsable for the quality of the final product. In the meen time, have you found yourself a lawyer/soliciter to supervise the legal issues? To make sure that not only the architect, but also the builder you choose, will complay with whatever contract you agree to? I also agree that you should put some serious pressure on the architect, regarding thoose quotations, Having a few extra quots don´t harm you, but make sure they are from legal builders and not from, like so many, pretend to be ones.
john999


----------



## Spotters (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for your comments John999. That sounds reasonable. My architect has been very reliable so far, I must say. I suppose I'm a bit impatient to get things going. Fingers crossed.

Spotters


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Spotters 
have sent you a PM


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

A good builder will take some time to complile an acurite quote to build your house. however we deal with loads of builders quoting for renovations and newbuiild villas, it normally takes around 3 weeks to get a full detailed itemised quote. if all your builders have taken 9 weeks and still no quote something is wrong, they have either not been asked to quote when you thought they had, or they are not interested in the job.
some builders dont like doing complete newbuilds, as it ties them into one big job for 7 months to one year, they much prefare several smaller jobs on the go at once, its better for their cash flow, it also means they keep a new customer base happy and getting new referals all the time from new customers, if they take one big job, they put themself out of action for a long periõd and can loose them customers from referals as they keep knocking back work and quotes because they are tied up in a big job..they dont like that, so they may be reluctant to quote for the big jobs, might be what your experiancing.
However some builders (normally the larger companies) do like new build jobs, what you need to make sure is that the builders that you have asked to quote are of the right type.
Not sure if you are in the country and are available to speak with builders yourself, if you are i would strongly advise you try to locate your own builders to do the quotes, ask around freinds, neigbours, other expats etc, try to get good recommendations for good quality builders, then ask them to quote.
with all due respect to your arcitect, it may not be high on his priority list to get quotes for your property. more often than not, he has been paid for doing the drawings and getting the project approved, his job is now pretty much done, getting the quotes normally is done by the owner, you may have asked your architect to project manage the whole build, so they may be more involved than they are normally.


----------



## Spotters (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for a very thorough and informed comment omostra06. I am taking all the information in and deciding what to do next. Something already has been promised yesterday, so we'll see.

Are you suggesting it is better (generally) to go with a larger company for a complete new-build? 

Spotters.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spotters said:


> Thanks for a very thorough and informed comment omostra06. I am taking all the information in and deciding what to do next. Something already has been promised yesterday, so we'll see.
> 
> Are you suggesting it is better (generally) to go with a larger company for a complete new-build?
> 
> Spotters.



Not allways, 
its just that the smaller builders tend to like smaller jobs, you need to find a builder that likes doing newbuilds, if someone wants the job of building your house they will do the quote quickly for you, if they are not bothered about getting the job they will drag their heels.
also something that can happen, if a builder doesnt really want the job, he may make the quote higher than it should be, expecting not to get the job, but if he does get it he gets paid exta for a job he didnt really want, getting several quotes from different builders will help point this out to you.
also be careful of any quotes that come in too cheap, this could be someone quoting low to get the work, but will then try to milk more out of you over the build, telling all the builders that are quoting for you that you intend to have a full build contract drawn up by your lawyer should stop this practice too.


----------

